# Main > General Discussion >  Skirmish! Virtual Tabletop - now on Kickstarter!

## the$im

Hello fellow mappers,

My name is Chris and I'm the creative lead of Skirmish! Virtual Tabletop. Skirmish! VT is a flexible, free-to-play tabletop software that works online as well as for local game tables and I post here today to announce that we just launched our second Kickstarter campaign.

After our first attempt last year we have worked hard to increase exposure, further improve our software and we spent a lot of time catering the Skirmish! experience to actual user needs. To this end we started running an open beta period of Skirmish! VT in March 2016 which allowed us to get valuable feedback from actual users. The open beta period has now ended and we have taken our time to work a lot of user suggestions into a heavily revised Kickstarter campaign. This new Kickstarter campaign is now online:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...e-playing-game

My sincere apologies if this is the wrong place to post but since maps are an essential part of Skirmish! I hope you don't mind. We firmly believe that there is a lot of potential in Skirmish! VT and we hope that youll find something in our campaign that sparks your interest.

Thanks a lot for your attention,

Chris

----------


## cyderak

Looks awesome!

----------

